# Just got the Nex-7, 3 lenses, and a Fotdiox lens adapter for Canon EF Lenses



## jason324

I just received the Nex-7 and a bunch of lenses!! I also got the Fotodiox Lens adapter for my Canon EF lenses. 







http://sonyalphalab.com/2012/01/the-nex-7-and-a-bunch-of-lenses-arrived-nex-7-glamour-shots/

Nex-7, Fotodiox Lens Adapter, and Canon lens Mounted!!






http://sonyalphalab.com/2012/01/son...s-with-a-simple-and-inexpensive-lens-adapter/

Also, Here's a few sample Photos usoing the New Tamron 18-200mm E-Mount Lens: 
http://sonyalphalab.com/2012/01/son...-200mm-f3-5-6-3-di-iii-vc-lens-sample-photos/

Best,
Jay


----------



## Jeremy Z

Looks very nice, but I do marvel at buying such a nice tidy little camera, then attaching these gi-normous lenses.


----------



## Derrel

Jeremy Z said:


> Looks very nice, but I do marvel at buying such a nice tidy little camera, then attaching these gi-normous lenses.



I thought the second photo showed the new Sony brand line of rear lens caps for Canon EF mount lenses....you mean that's a CAMERA on the back of that 70-200???? lol

Yeah....the whole NEX-line with other makers' lenses...I find that a pretty exciting thing. I really do! I was talking to a salesman in a pro camera shop yesterday, and he told me that the new small-format digital cameras and the lens adapters and widespread availability of both has really revitalized the market for good, used lenses, like older manual focus Nikkor lenses, which have manual diaphragm control on the lenses, and GOOD, comprehensive focusing scales, which make it easier to shoot good video with aperture control, smooth focusing, and NO noisy AF motor or "gear whine".

Enjoy the new NEX-7 system!!!


----------



## jason324

Thanks for the comments guys   The Nex-7 is a blast and the Focus Peaking feature makes manual focus so easy it's redicoulous  

I just posted some sample pics using the Rokinon 8mm Fisheye if anybody wants to checlk them out!!
Sony Nex- 7 and the Rokina 8mm Fisheye - Sample photos, 100% crops and First Impressions | SonyAlphaLab.com











Best,
Jay


----------

